# Do They Mind Different Cages?



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

We are getting our first hedgie soon and trying to figure out the options for when we are out of town. We have a C & C cage which would not be easy to dismantle and haul around (although we could do that of course). Does everything depend on the personality of the hedgie or are there some basic rules? What I'm wondering is if we're gone for a long weekend, are we better off taking him with us and putting him in a temporary cage where we are, or would we be better off getting a sitter? And if we get a sitter do we haul the C & C cage over there or make a temporary setup for the 3-4 days we're gone? 

Do hedgies get upset if they are for instance put in a rubbermaid crate for a few days after having been accustomed to their C & C crate? Would it be better to keep them in a travel crate for that time? 

We want to have a plan in place so we aren't scrambling at the last minute. We have some friends who are animal lovers who I think would care for them appropriately, but I think I'd feel better if the hedgehog was in their house or with us rather than just being checked on. 

I appreciate your thoughts and suggestions, thanks.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Occasionally when I take Felix 3 hours north to my boyfriend's apartment for a weekend, I switch him from his Super Pet My First Home XL (which is a pretty big cage) to a smaller rubbermaid container. He definitely seems to notice that he's in something different that's a bit smaller, but I don't think he really minds. My boyfriend and I can always hear him wheeling and running around just like he does in his normal cage. 

I think it really depends on the situation. If you're going on vacation or something and you feel like you won't be able to give your hedgie enough attention during that time, it may be better to get a hedgie sitter.


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

yep, actually I started having the same concern too.
Unariccia has been with us for almost 3 weeks by now...she's slowly getting used to us, our smell and her new house and habits.
for sure at the end of March we are gonna have a 4 days-long trip and sure we cannot take her with us....what do you all think it would be better? to purchase a sort of little carriage to bring her to some friends of ours living bearby who have rats as pets and provide them with the wheel and the playpen she's used to or better ask them to come home at least every other day to check on her and give her fresh water and food??? or should they come every day? :?: (pretty demanding a request it may be!!!)
tnx in advance for any tip!! 
Lussy, Christian&Unariccia!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the hedgehog how they will adapt to a different cage and environment. Usually keeping as many things familiar as possible causes the least stress. 

When going to an unfamiliar place, by far the most important thing is to have a 100% escape proof cage. There is always more risk of escape in unfamiliar surroundings and a different cage as when hedgie is stressed, is often the time they do things out of the ordinary, such as climbing.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Nancy makes a very good point about the escape-proof temporary cage. My hedgie Felix tends to get a bit more mischievous when he's in new surroundings. I'm not really sure if it's from stress or excitement. Last semester I spent a weekend at my boyfriend's house and I caught Felix trying to pull himself up onto the top of his igloo. I was worried about a fall, so I pulled out the igloo and replaced it with his snuggle bag until we were back at home.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lussy said:


> yep, actually I started having the same concern too.
> Unariccia has been with us for almost 3 weeks by now...she's slowly getting used to us, our smell and her new house and habits.
> for sure at the end of March we are gonna have a 4 days-long trip and sure we cannot take her with us....what do you all think it would be better? to purchase a sort of little carriage to bring her to some friends of ours living bearby who have rats as pets and provide them with the wheel and the playpen she's used to or better ask them to come home at least every other day to check on her and give her fresh water and food??? or should they come every day? :?: (pretty demanding a request it may be!!!)
> tnx in advance for any tip!!
> Lussy, Christian&Unariccia!


I wouldn't use a play pen unless it has a top .
But I'd say every day would be nessary. Encase something happened you wouldn't want her to be brought to the vet 48 hours afterward. 
Also I'd call the person to make sure they are going. I've heard horror stories on reptile forums at least that they had someone else with snakes come check on their snakes while they were gone for like two weeks. The person forgot to go check on them give them water ect and some i believe even died.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The only thing I can contribute is that I think smell could have a lot to do with it. When I take EVERYTHING out of Milly's cage to wash (all her toys, every fleece item including fleece strips and snuggle bags), she seems really confused when I put her back in her cage and it takes a while for her to settle down. But, if I leave one 'dirty' item in her cage during full-cage cleanings, I always put that one dirty fleece item in her hidey hole and she seems much more content.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for your help - we bought a large rubbermaid to put him in when we're out of town or for cage cleanings, and we'll make sure we put something well ventilated over the top if we're having a hedgie-sitter. Han - good idea leaving one "dirty" item in the cage, thanks.


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

well....these persons who r supposed to take care of her when we r away are friends and they know very well how fond and concerned we r at our hedgie, thus I believe it would be extremely mean for their part to just forget check on her. but I got your point, shutupandsmile, and we'll make sure they will pop over every day. (in case we decide to let her stay home instead of moving her to our friends' place).
I only wish we could take her everywhere and let her experience what we do!!! :roll:


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

I made Lily a rubbermaid cage for when we are gone on extended trips and she does notice when the size is different but my friend reports hearing her wheeling and acting normal at night so it really depends on the hedgie. Hopefully your hedgehog will get used to their home away from home!


----------

